
The Intention Behind Think Kit - davidbarker
http://blog.fiftythree.com/posts/the-intention-behind-think-kit
======
genmon
Makes me think of what this would look like generalised... drawing with lines
and shapes that have their own programmable constraints.

See Sutherland's Sketchpad demo (1962!)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI)

Really this is when drawing goes beyond the physical world, and we get to
start treating the computer as a co-worker. Snap-to-shape is the first step.

------
gavazzy
Looks good, but no Android version? The wacom sensor on a Samsung tablet is
far more precise than the larger "pen" used for iPads.

